# Jeff's secret rub recipe for all to see -FREE!!



## smokerlover (Apr 13, 2007)

You didn't really think I'd show the recipe did you?!


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 13, 2007)

... See how you are!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Sneaky!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Apr 13, 2007)

Very, very trickey....lol


----------



## crewdawg52 (Apr 13, 2007)

BBOOOOOOOOO....... Okay, got me.


----------



## ddemerath (Apr 13, 2007)

That gives me soe idea what it should look like when I try it this Sunday!


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 14, 2007)

got me too..lol


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 14, 2007)

Looks good Smokelover!


----------



## monty (Apr 14, 2007)

What a pleasant surprise! Grereat looking Q! I opened the post with some ugly thoughts that turned instantly to smiles!

Cheers!


----------



## smokincowboy (Apr 14, 2007)

lickin my lips  n  wipin my keyboard


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 14, 2007)

Very clever smokelover. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Got any pics of that bad boy finished??


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 14, 2007)

nice one, smokelover,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 after teasing us like that, i SURE hope you didn't forget pic's.............it's the least you could do


----------



## mrgrumpy (Apr 14, 2007)

I have someone here that has been wanting my secret rub recipe for some time now.... gives me some ideas..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That is good looking too.

Bill


----------



## morkdach (Apr 14, 2007)

Looks great i'm ready to get this and get to smoken


----------



## smokerlover (Apr 15, 2007)

No pics, was to hungry! I have to say Jeff knows how to put things together! I used his finishing sauce and bought his secret recipes. All 3 are great and the 2 I bought were worth the money. If you're a newbie like me invest in his secret recipes. You'll get great compliments!!


----------



## Dutch (Apr 15, 2007)

Same here Monty, I was ready to break out the "Delete Thread" hammer.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 15, 2007)

Jeff has 3 secret recipes? I only knew about one ... ahh dang it!


----------

